# Ugly yote!!! Pics



## Great White Hunter (Jan 14, 2006)

I was at work today and my wife got pics of this in our back yard. I live in a condo sub-division. It ran 10 yards from some little kids playing. I tracked it when I got home but it went onto some property that I don't have permission for.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm guessing thats a result of mange. Pure ugly though!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like mange,..also looks like a fox, either way it was to bad you couldn't have take it out.

Mitch


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks more like a fox to me, but I'm admittedly no pro. What tips you off?

KW


----------



## Great White Hunter (Jan 14, 2006)

It was hard to tell if it were a fox or not. I went with yote due to how long the legs are. Just a guess.
GW


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Save them pic's,and the next time you hear somone say trapping/hunting is cruel,show them what suffering really look's like.


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks like a fox to me but it looks wet like it fell thru some ice or its just mange


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> Looks more like a fox to me, but I'm admittedly no pro. What tips you off?
> 
> KW


The short legs,
Fore legs all one color, 
The red coat, 
No markings over the shoulders, 
The black behind the ears,
Short pointed nose,
Looks like a pup when it's an adult.

..I could be wrong...but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

nasty red fox with mange! take care of it as soon as you get the chance if you can.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Would it be alright if I use these pictures for my album on wildlife diseases.

Griff


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

That is a female fox. the reason why there is no fur on its tail and part of her rump, is. She has pulled it off for bedding in her den for her pups.
Not mange


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

mi duckdown said:


> That is a female fox. the reason why there is no fur on its tail and part of her rump, is. She has pulled it off for bedding in her den for her pups.
> Not mange


I have got to ask where you got that info from.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice photos !!! looks like a fox to me


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

mi duckdown said:


> That is a female fox. the reason why there is no fur on its tail and part of her rump, is. She has pulled it off for bedding in her den for her pups.
> Not mange


I don't think so ,it is too early for pups ,this is when they breed .Bud


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ed
I'm going to be grading you on how well and how diplomatic you handle this. If you get a B or better your the new dist 7 co-director.:help:

Mike


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

It looks like a mangy red fox to me also.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

looks like a fox that needs to be put down to me. sickly lookin thing


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

mi duckdown said:


> That is a female fox. the reason why there is no fur on its tail and part of her rump, is. She has pulled it off for bedding in her den for her pups.
> Not mange


You really need a disclaimer in the form of :lol: after that reply. 
That fox will probably be dead from exposure in the near future. Nature can really be cruel.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

griffondog said:


> Ed
> I'm going to be grading you on how well and how diplomatic you handle this. If you get a B or better your the new dist 7 co-director.:help:
> 
> Mike


 :lol::lol: I'll do my VERY best mike


----------



## rnradventure (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought it was a pic a red ass baboon "lol" could be wrong! But for real that is one rough looking fox.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

you know its gotta be thinking to itself..."[email protected]*mn its cold out here!"


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm putting my money on red fox with mange. Surprised he is still alive. The coyotes had it bad last year, but only shot one this year with it. Must have ben a long kkkkkold winter for him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sad looking fox


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> That is a female fox. the reason why there is no fur on its tail and part of her rump, is. She has pulled it off for bedding in her den for her pups.
> Not mange


 Did you smoke your breafest?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm also gonna go with fox with mange. Never heard of a fox stripping its tail for the den. Besides I think it is a tad bit early for pups. I don't think new born pups would stand much of a chance of survivng this early. But I'm no biologist.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

RA baboon dont have a tail. FOX-mange that is spread by a mite(bug).


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like a fox with mange to me. Loss of hair on the tail is typical of mange. If it were in a summer coat it would probably be much thinner, but that looks like a thin February coat to me. The legs looked longer because they have less fur on them. Tail, legs, and rib area are places that hair loss due to mange typically manifest themselves. February is usually breeding season for wild canids in this area, so if she is missing hair on her rump this time of year and it isn't mange, that could be why:lol:.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

its a fox with the mange for sure, you need to kill it asap. Given the chance.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

That thing just came from the Pampered Poodle Salon down the street:lol:.....Some people pay a lot of money to get their dogs tails cut like that....Its just trying to look pretty for the males......You need to smoke that thing.....it nasty looking......But I hope the pups have a nice bed to lay in.....Must be the softest one around...........Mack


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I just saw a spotted skunk with mange on its tail ,thus no fur, last night near Shipshewana IN. I should of ran him over but i didnt have the heart it was the first spotted ive ever seen.


----------

